# What is the sweetest thing????



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Your spouse has ever done for you? Like the one thing that stands out, that you brag about, have for years, and will until the end of time?


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll go first  
I always brag on my hubby for this.... when we were dating, my husband for my 21st birthday (10 years ago) took me to dinner, had flowers on the table.... lol... but had an arrangement and had the gifts he had purchased for me, already wrapped and given to the waiter, so with each course of our meal (it was a nice upscale place) a new gift came with the food, each time a new surprise! We were also sitting very close to the piano player and at the end of our evening danced to "Time of my Life" It was so sweet, so thoughtful, so creative, and so romantic. (Sigh) Funny side story, I was an hour late from traffic, and he had been sitting at this table by himself, word apparently had spread that he was waiting on a "girl" and when I finally got there, everyone clapped... I was so embarassed! lol but it is a night I will never forget.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

What a lovely story, Livy!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

livelaughlovenow said:


> Funny side story, I was an hour late from traffic, and he had been sitting at this table by himself, word apparently had spread that he was waiting on a "girl" and when I finally got there, everyone clapped... I was so embarassed! lol but it is a night I will never forget.


Romantic... this part especially made me smile :smthumbup:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

When we were still engaged, we were in a car accident. I had ended up with a fractured and dislocated hip, which required surgery. My husband was still a senior in high school at the time (he was 18, I was 24). While I was in the hospital, he had a bouquet of blue tipped carnations sent to me. My favorite flower is the carnation, and my favorite color is blue. He wanted to send blue carnations, but they said it wasn't possible. But the thought that he remembered my favorites and put them together was so sweet.

Then, when I was recovering at home, I was on "hip precautions". We were living with my parents, and they insisted on us sleeping in separate rooms. I slept in my sister's room, in a hospital bed. Anyway, I had a wound that required dressing changes... I wasn't allowed to use the bathroom like everyone else, etc. That man cleaned out and repacked my wound, without even flinching. He didn't even think twice about doing any of the other things I needed done. It was a very humble, and in some ways humiliating, thing. But he did these things because he loves me...not out of duty.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

It would have to be when he proposed. 

At work... he was on medical light duty due to foot injury. Was working down in breakroom on inventory cards. I was the office girl, in charge of computer inventories... 

They called me down to the room because he had a "problem". When I got there, there were all these people, a cake & a ring box in the center of the cake. He put the ring on my finger & I literally floated all the way back up the stairs to show the girls my ring. 

I was in seventh heaven.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm sorry about the list... sort of sinking into depression mode so making a list to try to prevent that. 



He's brought me a dozen roses before after a huge fight.
He bought me a heart necklace and heart ring set.
He made the trip from LA to NE to see our daughter being born... (That was the plan but he ended up having to leave and she ended up being born a few days after he left)
He did get to see his son born.
He has told me I look sexy throughout all three pregnancies... and even groped, bent me over, ect... (k thats not really sweet i guess but it is positive right?)
Anytime he DOES help me out with things around the house without me even mentioning it (even if it's not very often) I really do appreciate it and i find it sweet. 
He bought me that book...
He surprised me with a parrot
He helped me burn my cats body when we found her. (That may seem weird to some but it's part of my culture.. burn the body to release the spirit...) 
He bought me that desert rose.... 


Sorry for blabbering on... :/


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

My boyfriend is very sweet always doing great things.

He leaves me notes and cards and writes such sweet messages.
On one date he took me to the botanical gardens then to the planetarium, then to dinner at a beautiful restaurant that I had always wanted to try, with views overlooking the city. 
He tells me every day how attractive and beautiful and sexy he thinks I am and how much he loves me. 
Recently he took me on a fantastic holiday that he planned out.

He also buys me gifts for no reason and for my birthday he got me an awesome cake and some perfect presents that I'd been wanting. 
MOst importantly he spends lots of time with me and talking to me. 
I love that he does things like that it makes me feel like he pays attention to me and loves me a lot.Every thing he does is the wonderful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hubs is not a very demonstrative guy, but he'll do things that mean so much.

When we were trying to buy our house, we were short on the down payment. Just about 5,000. We couldn't let this house get past us, but we didn't have the money...

I came home one evening from the market to find Hubs sitting with a guy, going over paperwork...and there was a LOT of cash on the table. wtf?

Then I saw Hubs hand over a pinkslip and shake the guy's hand.  

Hubs sold his beloved motorcycle so we could buy this house. 

He walked the guy down to our garage and then stood in the street for a long while as the guy drove off. I think he shed a tear or two. I know I shed a few tears just watching him stand out there like a little boy who lost something precious to him.

Melt my heart.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Another time, my friend was going through some rough times with her husband (just financial stuff). They have two boys and their car took a dump. They were taking the bus to drop the kids off at school, go to work, get home...everything! It was taking her 2 hours to get home from work. My heart was breaking for her and her husband because they are hard working people. 

Well, we had a car in good condition that Hubs acquired from an old client. This client just signed it over to Hubs when he bought his new car through Hubs' dealership  A perfect condition 1990 Toyota Corolla. Beautiful inside and out. 30,000 miles!  Hubs loved it and peopel were always asking to buy it.

Anyhoo, Hubs told me to call my friend and her husband because he wanted to just sign over the car to them. For free. We each had a car to drive...this was just an extra car.

He changed their life! It's been 2 years and they baby that car.  I was never so proud and in awe of his generosity.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

She never, EVER, brought up my past mistakes.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Another time, my friend was going through some rough times with her husband (just financial stuff). They have two boys and their car took a dump. They were taking the bus to drop the kids off at school, go to work, get home...everything! It was taking her 2 hours to get home from work. My heart was breaking for her and her husband because they are hard working people.
> 
> Well, we had a car in good condition that Hubs acquired from an old client. This client just signed it over to Hubs when he bought his new car through Hubs' dealership  A perfect condition 1990 Toyota Corolla. Beautiful inside and out. 30,000 miles!  Hubs loved it and peopel were always asking to buy it.
> 
> ...


TG,

Your man is an exceptional person.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

RClawson said:


> TG,
> 
> Your man is an exceptional person.


His generosity is one of the things I admired in him when we were dating. He'll help just about anyone. no questions asked.

His response, "It's only money."

I have learned a lot from him.

And now, in our hour of need, people are just paying it forward and it's humbling


----------



## alwaysoverwhelmed (Apr 24, 2012)

There are two really sweet things that I enjoyed a lot:

1. He actually cleaned our room, ran me a bubble bath with jazz music playing in the bathroom, and put candles all over our dresser/bathroom/tub. He also surprised me with my favorite chocolates and a dozen yellow roses. He told me to go relax while he took care of our daughter who was about 7 months or so at the time.

2. Last year he told me to go get dressed while he changed his clothes and set up a small table in our living room with candles and wine. Then we slow danced in the living room.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Great stories. Ok ok my turn. 

Several years ago he and I went out four wheeling with a group of friends. We decided I would drive to our destination and he would drive back. Well we get almost to the point we were trying to get to. All I had to do was go down this steep dirt hill and around the bend. This steep hill had dirt walls on both sides of us. So there wasn't much wiggle room going down. 

Towards the top of the hill the wheel caught on a tree root and we were both sent flying. Mid flight I blacked out (I'm afraid of heights). When I came to I was lying on my back in the dirt and the four wheeler was over me but not completely off the ground and not touching me. I look above my head and see my husband (boyfriend at the time) holding the four wheeler. He was holding it over me with all the weight of the four wheeler leaning down the hill. So while he was holding it there he couldn't move it and had to wait for someone to help him. He later told me he was afraid if he moved it it would fall on me. I could only imagine what would have happened if the four wheeler would have landed on me. He's my personal hero and I always feel safe around him. sigh

Needles to say I didn't drive after that (that day). I'm a bit dangerous behind the wheel. :rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I can think of so many wonderful things that my husband does & has done - to put me before him...(always it seems) but not accually creative moments planned out -like with surprise gifts or surprise vacations....like some of the posts here. It seems I do so much of the planning, I have spoiled him. 

Once he called a radio show to have them play a song for us-that was a surprise. 

When dating, he wrote me love notes (even though he isn't crazy about writing)....sweet. 

He would come to see me in a snow storm on back country roads, I shouldn't have allowed it... when we're young, sometimes we don't think straight, blinded by invincibility. 

When I brake the belts on the our John Deere yet another time, he never gets upset with me, just  ... maybe a joke or 2. Once I pulled the bumber clear off the car trying to get it out of the garage, he just laughs and fixes it...a few more jokes headed my way, he likes to tell others that one. 

He went on a roller coaster with me even though he was terrified & would never in his life do it for anyone else. 

Kinda like Pandakiss, I've surely had my moments of being a B in the past, likely looked like I needed laid (likely did) and he put up with me so damn well! 

The sweetest thing IS...he just loves being together.... I can't think of specifics as much as just the Little things all gathered up making a big whole.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I LOVE reading everyone's stories! So refreshing from what we are used to on here! Keep them coming!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Once my H and I use to drive the same route for a company, his on the night shift and mine day. He left me a love note at every drop on my route. There were a lot of helpful people making sure that I got my little love notes. Best day at work I have ever had it was so nice to have a whole day full of little notes.
I remember thinking it was so sweet and cute when I got the first one then by the third I was feeling really special and excited to get the next one. It made each stop easier to do (I was round with our oldest at this time) so the people at each drop were happy to do their part. Had several people meet me out front! I still have every note tucked away with all the other little mementos.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm reposting something I wrote in the celebrating anniversaries thread in the long-term marriage success thread. 

My most memorable anniversary celebration was not that long ago. He surprised me with a very expensive watch I had admired years earlier. Back when we first saw the watch, we were both starting out in life as adults so we didn't have a lot of spare cash. We were really broke back then. When we became more successful in our careers, we had other things which needed our hard earned money and it seemed really frivolous to me to buy a fancy watch. I was happy with a Seiko watch from Macy's. So I put that expensive watch out of my mind. However, he remembered how much I admired the watch in a store window display. Without telling me, he saved money for the watch and surprised me with it on an anniversary. The watch is engraved in the back with a touching inscription. He's really not a sentimental guy so I was quite taken aback that he even went so far as to have it engraved. 

I wear the watch every day. Each time I look at it, I'm reminded of his love and generosity


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok here goes. My brother died several years ago. when he did I planted a tree in his honor and put a placque in front of it. Then we sold the house and of course the tree had to stay. I was upset but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. So we moved and I took the placque and said 'goodbye' to my 'little Jimmy'(brothers name). So about a week goes by and i come home from work and pull into the driveway and there in the front yard is 'little Jimmy'!!! OMG. He bought them a new tree and dug mine up by hand and replanted it here!!!! The sweetest thing anyone has ever done for me. Thats the guy I love.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

He used to draw me sketches of roses & flowers lots when we were dating. About 6 years ago (We've been together for 23 years now).. He came home & gave me one that he just sketched up at work on an extra scrap of notepad paper ... & wrote "With all my love". -- That one is still stapled to the inside wall of my cubical at work!

Then last dec when we had our rows & fights.... well after one bad one... I come downstairs in the morning, He took a huge canvas & son's acrylic paints & painted my a pic of a whole planter filled with flowers & a rose in center. Says " Love ya forever".. with tears down one side & signed "with love" next to a frog. (I collect frogs).
It made me cry. & it's hanging next to my side of the bed in the bedroom now. He threatens to throw it away when he is mad at me... But I still think it is the sweetest way he has ever tried to "make up" after a fight.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Not many replies from the guys.... can they not think of sweet things their wives have done? lol


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL.. He'd say the sweetest thing I ever done for him was bake him his banana creme pie! (or cookies)


----------



## SA's husband (Apr 9, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> Your spouse has ever done for you? Like the one thing that stands out, that you brag about, have for years, and will until the end of time?


The sweetest things my wife has done is when she plans romantic getaways for just the two of us, no kids. It is always a place I never heard of, usually somewhere in the middle of nowhere, cabins. She seems to think of everything, she is the best.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok,
I post mine.
I work out a lot. I'm big into weightlifting. We have our own gym at home. Power Rack,D,Bells ,Plates, Treadmill ,all the works.

When I work out, I have a laser like focus ,and I hate to be disturbed. So wifey usually takes all my calls.
I keep a detailed exercise log with all my workouts , body weight, pre workout meals , post workout meals , calories burned etc.

So a few nights ago after working out ,I was going through my log and taking notes.
I wrote down details of the Pre Workout meal in the Appropriate box.
In the box entitled " Post workout Meal" I saw a " smiley face " and she wrote ;
"...Sex with [ her name] tonight..."
That made me smile!
Apparently she had wrote that there earlier in the day when I was not at home!

Another time we were arguing ,because she always rearrange my " stuff " and I am unable to find it when I need it.So in vexation I said to her; "..don't touch my stuff..!" and she ask why?
So I reply and say; "......because EVERYTHING you touch simply DISAPPEARS!"
She look at me pouting and then smiles mischeviously . She walks up to me and put her hand into my boxers, and starts " manipulating my junk", and says," this doesn't look like its DISAPPEARING to me!" We all know what came after!
She won that argument.......
How could I be angry after that!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

If I could schedule in sex with hubs into his planner i would
but, alas,.. he has no planner as of such.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

There's been many things.

The one coming to mind right now was my 30th birthday weekend. We'd gone away the two of us, and I'd wanted to do something that would challenge me and be memorable. I don't wish to give too much away through details, but I'll say it involved climbing and heights - which I'm scared of and why I wanted to do it - to mark my journey into my 30's. It was a group activity but we each had to go up one by one. They put me up first and I froze. I just couldn't move, absolutely petrified with fear. Hubs was calling to me, speaking to me, and I couldn't even turn around to face him. Ridiculous lol. They agreed to let hubs come to me and allowed us to complete it together. He gently encouraged me each step of the way until I'd achieved it. I'll always remember his words and the image of him being right beside me.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

And within the first few months of our dating, he had the chance to go back to his home country with his family. There was the realistic possibility that he wouldn't have come back if he had. He chose to stay because he felt what was developing between us and didn't want to risk losing that. I never asked him to stay, I felt that was too big a thing to ask... I have been thinking recently, how much that one decision on his part, may have determined the direction of our lives.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> Not many replies from the guys.... can they not think of sweet things their wives have done? lol


I'll ask my hubby to reply in this thread. He isn't much into forums but he has posted once here before so maybe. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

I loved reading everyone's stories and just to add to this thread I'll tell another one. 


Before we hit the 2 year mark in our relationship my parents decide it would be best for the family to send me away (we never got along, lots of fights between us). I was sent over 500 miles away to live with family and finish high school. My H graduated a few months later and dropped everything he had going on at home to come be with me. It's one of the sweetest things he's done for me.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Awww

He did the sweetest thing for me last night.... Took his last cialis!!! Because he "knew" I needed my medically necessary "deposit" of good feeling hormones! 

Then he asked for a peach pie after. Even though it was 1am.. I still baked it for him! 

Oh , that cialis is a wonderful thing sometimes!. I wish he'd see a doc and get some more!.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Chelle D said:


> Awww
> 
> He did the sweetest thing for me last night.... Took his last cialis!!! Because he "knew" I needed my medically necessary "deposit" of good feeling hormones!
> 
> ...




Cialis is the boss!

I have fooled around with a few ED drugs,what i have noticed is that 1 doseage of cialis could last in your system for over a weekend [ three days ], with very little side effects.
Nice thing about it is that it gives you wood " on demand."
No " Unwanted Erections," and you can still go one or two more rounds after the initial episode.
My experience with Cialis is sex four times in one night. And still able to have another go the following day.[ Left her wondering, OMG..]

That used to be me in my teens and 20's......


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I feel like SimplyAmorous - it's such a lot of little things, though I can't pinpoint those "huge" moments so much.

It may seem odd, but one of the sweetest things to me is how we got together. I asked HIM for a date. The first time, before I really knew him, was by text and he never answered. I later learned he didn't have text messaging on his phone. I worked up my courage weeks later to ask him (sort of) face to face. This was hard since he was the first and only guy who'd ever made me tongue-tied, but I blurted out, "Are you ever gonna ask me on a date?" He was clearly stunned and just said, "No." I stammered an "Oh. Ok" and went about my business. He approached me and said he was getting divorced and had to take care of his teenage daughter, and needed to make that a priority. More than two months later, in front of other people, he asked, "Would you still like to go on that date?" and we've been inseparable since. 

But the daily stuff... he willingly takes on any tasks that would make things easier on me even though I don't work outside our home. He voluntarily shampoos the carpets or grills dinner or changes litter boxes. He feeds and waters the animals if their bowls are empty or low just because it needs done, even if he knows they've been fed. 

He always opens my car door for me. His daughter once commented on how she'd never seen him do that for a woman before, and he replied, "Because I've never had a woman like Kathy before." 

I love that when I start feeling irritable and testy, he notices but doesn't push for explanations. I love that when I'm ready and able to explain in a non-confrontational way (it can take me a while to get there!) he listens and supports me by asking if there's anything he can do. Usually by that time, he's already done it simply by listening and not judging.


----------

